

Ask YC: How many unique HN users are out there? - jmtame

How many unique users exist in the HN community?  Just curious.
======
pg
We get about 17-18k unique visitors on a weekday. There are 12385 accounts (by
no means all active).

Daily page views are now around 220k.

~~~
geuis
pg, was that 12k # of accounts? Just double checking. I love the fact that
we're a small community. 18k views a day is really good for the number of
users

~~~
siong1987
I visit HN at least twice everyday. I think that's why HN attracts 18k views
per day from 12k users.

~~~
pg
We get 220k page views a day from 18k users.

------
mikeyur
No matter the count, I think HN is pretty perfect as-is. The conversations
actually mean something here, it's nothing like digg (thank god!)

~~~
JMiao
<http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5646/picture1rs7.png>

------
thomasmallen
We're all just sock-puppets of eight original users. Wasn't it obvious?

~~~
yters
No we aren't.

(this is to keep the non users guessing)

------
Angostura
Well, I can touch my toes with my elbows. So I reckon I'm unique.

... oh, that wasn't what you meant?

------
vlad
Say person A is unique. If everyone else is identical to each other, then
that's unique compared to person A and vice versa. So two uniques is the
lower-bound, right?

~~~
debt
What's your point?

------
daemon
I'm insanely busy, but I still find myself visiting twice a day. Definitely
hooked.

------
wlievens
Take into account that some people use the RSS feed exclusively.

~~~
RossM
I'll admit I'm an RSS lurker but I do take time to read the comments.

~~~
anaulin
=RossM

